# Seals and other restoration bits



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

Has anyone found a good source for seals and other small trim bits that are no longer available at the dealership? I know there used to be a company called Rocky Mountain something or other that I used to get that type of stuff for my old MKI. I tried searching google but came up empty. Anyone have a source?


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Seals and other restoration bits (MKII16v)*

Faroutparts.com


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Seals and other restoration bits (wulfshrunting)*

Awesome. Thank you very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

